# West Midland Show Companion Dog Show



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

At the West Midland show, Berwick road, Shrewsbury, Shrpshire this year on 27th June i am holding a companion dog show in aid of show funds and Dog Trust Roden.

There are 6 Pedigree classes Judge Mrs Gene Lazell
3 Handling classes Judge Mrs Gene Lazell
6 Novelty classes Judge Mr David Lazell

With a cup for BIS, BPIS and best Novelty.

Schedules are going to be out soon, or you will be able to access the schedule from west midland show site www.westmidshow.co.uk

look forward to seeing some of you perhaps on the day

Anne


----------

